# Wolken oder Nebeleffekt!



## DaHoschi (12. April 2004)

Hallo Leute !
Ich hätte mal ne Frage Bezüglich After Effect  
Unzwar habe ich eine 3D Animation von einen Countdown gemacht.
Danach in After Effect eingefügt und die einzelnen Zahlen nach Grösse und Richtung animiert.
NUN zu meinen Problem ! Wenn ich die Animation ablaufen lasse sieht das ganze ein wenig lehr aus! Ich habe mir gedacht so eine art Effect wie Nebel oder  
wie bei Photoshop mit den Wolken zu machen. Das 2 Problem es sollte animiert und immer leicht Transparent sein. kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen
Ach ja ich hab After Effect 5.5

 

Danke für eure Hilfe im voraus


----------



## goela (12. April 2004)

Nun, Du kannst in AE ebenso wie in Photoshop "Nebel" oder "Wolken" erzeugen! Dafür gibt es die "Fraktale Störung" oder so! Durch das Animieren mittels Keyframes und "Evolution" kannst Du die Wolken animieren lassen.
Wenn Du die Komposition der Wolken grösser machst als die eingentliche, kannst Du auch die Wolken "vorbeiziehen" lassen.

Halbdurchlässig kannst Du dies ähnlich wie bei Photoshop erreichen!


----------



## x3n (13. April 2004)

Ehrm, kleine Frage von mir...
Wenn ich die "fraktalen Störungen" reinmache, dann bekomme ich so einen abgehackten Farbüberlauf...
Wie kann ich den wegbekommen? ich hab alle Kompositionen und Layer auf beste Qualität.
Was mir aufgefallen is, wenn ich den Zeiger auf der Timeline verschiebe und die Maustaste gedrückt halte, dann is der Verlauf schön, sobald ich loslasse isser wieder abgehackt. Auch beim rendern isser so komisch.
Wie geht das weg?

hier ein Bild: http://home.arcor.de/xaen/images/sonstiges/ferbverlauf.jpg


----------



## goela (13. April 2004)

Sowas hatte ich auch mal, als ich die Komposition als Quicktime exportiert habe.
Wie es in der Vorschau aussah weiss ich leider nicht mehr! Auf jedenfall habe ich den Codec gewechselt!


----------



## The-God (13. April 2004)

Hat glaube ich was mit der dynamischen Vorschau zu tun halt mal die Alt-Taste gedrückt und klick irgendwo in deine Timeline hin. 

Gruß


----------



## x3n (14. April 2004)

als codec benutze ich cinepak und bei der dynamischen vorschau (alt taste usw.) ändert sich au nix...


----------

